# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  Απορία για χρονοδιακόπτη smart kit 1118 με triac

## Κυριακίδης

Έχω πάρει το Smart kit 1118 (χρονοδιακόπτης 0 έως 10 λεπτά με triac αντί για ρελέ).
Διαβάζοντας το εγχειρίδιο αφού το αγόρασα πρώτα . αναφέρει ότι ..."για ρύθμιση χρόνου από 40sec έως 10 λεπτά"  (ενώ εξωτερικά έγραφε από 0 έως 10 λεπτά)  :Cursing: 

Τέλος πάντων εγώ ήθελα να είναι και για ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα κάτω και από τα 40sec που αναφέρει σαν στάνταρ.

Διαβάζοντας στην συνέχεια το εγχειρίδιο αναφέρει ..." ο χρόνος μπορεί να αυξηθεί ή να μειωθεί αλλάζοντας τις τιμές του τρίμμερ P1 ή της R6 αντίστασης) .
Το τρίμμερ είναι 220 ΚΩ 
η αντίσταση R6 είναι 10 ΚΩ (όπως το παρέλαβα)

Τι πρέπει να κάνω για να το φέρω και κάτω από 40 δευτερόλεπτα ?

----------


## briko

κάποιο σχέδιο πετρο εχει?

----------


## katmadas

Η R6 λογικα χωρις να δω σχεδιο φορτιζει εναν πυκνωτη.
Αν την κανεις μικροτερη ο πυκνωτης θα φορτισει γρηγοροτερα οποτε οι χρονοι σου στην εξοδο θα ειναι μικροτεροι.
Βαλε κανα 2 κιλα :Lol:  αντι για 10!.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> κάποιο σχέδιο πετρο εχει?



Θα το έβαζα το σχέδιο αλλά δεν υπάρχει πουθενά στο διαδίκτυο ... αν βοηθάει το παρακάτω? (μέρος του σχεδίου)
smart kit.JPG

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Η R6 λογικα χωρις να δω σχεδιο φορτιζει εναν πυκνωτη.
> Αν την κανεις μικροτερη ο πυκνωτης θα φορτισει γρηγοροτερα οποτε οι χρονοι σου στην εξοδο θα ειναι μικροτεροι.
> Βαλε κανα 2 κιλα αντι για 10!.



2 ΚΩ ? (για αντίσταση R6?) θα το δοκιμάσω

----------


## lepouras

αυτό είναι?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ναι αυτό είναι το σχέδιο ...

----------


## briko

Μπορείς να μειώσεις τον πυκνωτη c2 η την R6  όπως προείπαν 
Φυσικα η ρύθμιση ειναι στο πολύ χοντρικα αφου ο έλεγχος γίνεται απο αυτά τα 2 υλικα
Πιο σωστά θα ηταν ενα timer με το 555 η το 4060  η με κάποιο pic
Τελως πάντων αυτο πείρες - καλοδούλευτο.

----------

